
Pessimism Porn - brakmic
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pessimism_porn
======
xiaoma
Outrage porn does better on social media.

 _" Anger is a high-arousal emotion, which drives people to take action...It
makes you feel fired up, which makes you more likely to pass things on._
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Outrage_porn](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Outrage_porn)

